# FR: Ils nous en ont encore offert une



## honey4491

I am confused how "en" replaces "une."  I thought that the pronoun used for this was "y" and how can you replace this noun when it is not a "de+a noun?" Can someone explain this to me? 

For example:  
Ils nous ont encore offert une pâtisserie.  

Ils nous en ont encore offert une.  
They still offered us some of it.

So "en" would technically replace part of the pastry?

Merci encore!
Honey


----------



## Nickko

"y" stands for a place or an event.

- Vous étiez au cocktail de l'Elysée ?
- En effet, nous y avons été conviés. (nous avons été conviés au cocktail...)

- Vous connaissez Périgueux ?
- Oui, nous y sommes allés (nous avons visité Périgueux)

- Nous sommes allés aux champignons.
- Ah ? Vous y êtes déjà allés ?

Toutefois attention :
Il faut s'y faire mais il ne faut pas s'en faire....


----------



## LILOIA

Ils nous en ont encore offert une.  
 They still offered us some of it.   They offered us another one. (one, not a part of it).


----------



## jann

The pronoun _en_ replaces _{de, du, de la, des}+noun_.  As Nickko indicated, _y _has nothing to do with this situation. 

Think about the difference between:

They gave us the pastry. --> They gave it to us.
They gave us a pastry.--> They gave us one [of the pastries, of them]. 

In the first sentence, there was obviously just one specific pastry.  But in the second sentence, we understand that that this pastry came from a supply of other pastries somewhere.  At some point, it was one of many, and not a specific one.  So if want to replace "pastry" with a pronoun, we do it differently for those two sentences.

It's the same in French, except that you do actually have to include the part in brackets when you replace "pastry" with a pronoun.  You can't just leave it implied.

They gave us a pastry = They gave us one [of the pastries] --> They gave us one [of them].  
_Ils nous ont offert une pâtisserie =  Ils nous ont offert une des pâtisseries --> Ils nous en ont offert une._

Does this help?


----------



## johndot

I wouldn’t have got this right either; for “Ils nous en ont encore offert une” I would have said “They still gave us one of them.”

For “They offered us another one” I would have said, “Ils nous en ont offert encore une.”

Where am I going wrong, please?


----------



## itka

I think the translations are :
“Ils nous en ont encore offert une” means "they one more time offered us (another) one" (not sure of the right place of "one more time" !) 

“They offered us another one” = "Ils nous en ont offert une autre".

“They still gave us one of them.” = "Ils nous en donnaient toujours une" (I need the imperfect to express it was an habit).

...but I wish somebody check if my translations are correct.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

'one more time' isn't very idiomatic...encore/encore une fois could be 'again'.

Il nous en ont encore offert une - They offered us _another_ one. 
Il nous en ont offert une autre - They offered us a _different_ one. 
Il nous en donnaient toujours une - They _still_ gave us one of them.


----------



## itka

Bonjour Sya-je-ne-regrette-rien ! Merci pour ton explication.

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi (mais je peux me tromper, ces phrases sont très difficiles pour moi). J'ai du mal à comprendre _again_, ici.

Nouvelles propositions :
*Ils nous en ont offert une* - They offered us one 
*Ils nous en ont encore offert une* - They offered us one _again _(?) Is it right? I mean : _One more time_, they offered us one.

*Il nous en ont offert une autre* - They offered us a _different_ one... not only a _different_ one... it can be : They offered us _another_ one (one more).


----------



## jann

There are lots of possible situations!  In English, certain sentences apply to more than one of these situations, and it is context that will allow you to distinguish. 

*1. * They have already offered you at least one _pain au chocolat_, and you probably accepted.  Now they are offering one more _pain au chocolat_.
--> They offered us another one.  (another = yet again)
--> They offered us _yet_ another one.  
Adding "yet" emphasizes that this is not the first offer, and implies that you accepted the previous offer(s).

*2. *They offered you at least one pastry.  Maybe you accepted, or maybe you refused.  This time, they are offering something else.  Perhaps the first offer was for a _croissant aux amandes_ but you said "no" because you are allergic to nuts, and so they are offering a _pain au chocolat_ instead.  Perhaps they gave you a taste of _un éclair_, and now they they want you to taste _une brioche_ for comparison.
--> They offered us (yet) another one. 
--> They offered us a different one.
Using "different" instead of "another" avoids confusion with situation 1, and makes it clear that it is a different thing being offered, instead of an offer for one more of the same thing.

*3. *On one particular occasion, they repeated the offer for the particular object.  You refused the first time, but they insisted.
--> They repeatedly offered us one.
--> Again, they offered us one.
--> They offered us one (yet) again.
--> They kept offering us one. (*)

*4. * On multiple occasions, they offered you a pastry.  
--> They always offered us one.  (*) ... ~every time you saw them
--> They kept offering us one.  (*) ... The offer was repeated several times over an undefined period, but now they have stopped offering.

(*) = situations that would need the _imparfait_ in French

PS.  Off-topic comment:  _offrir_ and offer can be false friends.  When _offrir_ means _proposer_ you can use "offer" or "propose" in English, but when it means _donner en cadeau, gratuitement_, you need "to give" in English.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Oui, oui ! Ce que dit jann est très clair et je suis tout à fait d'accord ! Et j'ai vraiment faim maintenant...


----------



## itka

Merci jann ! Tout cela est parfait... en anglais...
Je tente des traductions de tes phrases car je ne suis pas sûre de les avoir bien comprises :
*1. * They have already offered you at least one _pain au chocolat_, and you probably accepted.  Now they are offering one more _pain au chocolat_.
--> They offered us another one.  (another = yet again)
--> They offered us _yet_ another one.  
Adding "yet" emphasizes that this is not the first offer, and implies that you accepted the previous offer(s).
*---> Ils nous en ont offert encore un.*

*2. *They offered you at least one pastry. Maybe you accepted, or maybe you refused. This time, they are offering something else. Perhaps the first offer was for a _croissant aux amandes_ but you said "no" because you are allergic to nuts, and so they are offering a _pain au chocolat_ instead.  Perhaps they gave you a taste of _un éclair_, and now they they want you to taste _une brioche_ for comparison.
--> They offered us (yet) another one. 
--> They offered us a different one.
Using "different" instead of "another" avoids confusion with situation 1, and makes it clear that it is a different thing being offered, instead of an offer for one more of the same thing.
*---> Ils nous en ont offert un autre.*

*3. *On one particular occasion, they repeated the offer for the particular object.  You refused the first time, but they insisted.
--> They repeatedly offered us one.
--> Again, they offered us one.
--> They offered us one (yet) again.
--> They kept offering us one. (*)
*---> Ils nous en ont encore proposé un.
---> Ils continuaient à nous en proposer.*

*4. * On multiple occasions, they offered you a pastry.  
--> They always offered us one.  (*) ... ~every time you saw them
--> They kept offering us one. (*) ... The offer was repeated several times over an undefined period, but now they have stopped offering.
*---> Ils nous en offraient toujours une.

*Do you think my translations are correct ?*
*It's really tricky, because in french it doesn't matter if the first offer has been accepted or not...*
*


----------



## jann

Bonjour Itka, 

Désolée d'avoir écrit en anglais ; c'était justement parce qu'on peut employer la même phrase anglaise (ou presque) dans des situations différentes, et ça me semblait donc difficile d'établir des équivalences directes.  En évoquant des situations, j'avais espéré que les "natifs" pourraient ainsi imaginer et proposer les phrases françaises les plus naturelles dans ces différents cas.  Je vais répondre point par point en ajoutant quelques suggestions de traduction en bleu clair... 





> *1.  *Ils t'avaient déjà proposé au moins un pain au chocolat, et normalement, tu as accepté. Là, ils ont proposé encore un pain au chocolat.  Ce serait donc le 2e (ou le 3e, etc).
> --> They offered us another one.  (another = yet again)
> --> They offered us _yet_ another one.
> Adding "yet" emphasizes that this is not the first offer, and implies that you accepted the previous offer(s).
> *---> Ils nous en ont offert encore un.*


-->1. me semble juste


> *2. *Ils t'avaient proposé au moins une pâtisserie.  Peut-être que tu l'as acceptée, peut-être pas. Et alors là ils t'ont proposé quelque chose de différent.  Peut-être qu'ils avaient proposé un croissant aux amandes la 1re fois, mais tu as refusé étant allergique aux amandes, et alors cette fois ils ont proposé plutôt un pain au chocolat.  Ou bien, peut-être qu'ils t'avaient déjà fait goûter un éclaire et là ils voulaient que tu goûtes à une brioche pour comparer.
> --> They offered us (yet) another one.
> --> They offered us a different one.
> Using "different" instead of "another" avoids confusion with situation 1, and makes it clear that it is a different thing being offered, instead of an offer for one more of the same thing.
> *---> Ils nous en ont offert un autre.*


-->2. me semble juste, mais ne pourrait-on pas également employer cette phrase dans la situtuation 1 ?


> *3. *Lors d'une seule rencontre, ils ont proposé/offert un certain objet à plusieurs reprises.  C'est-à-dire qu'ils ont répété la proposition, que tu avais refusée la première fois, d'où leur insistance.
> --> They repeatedly offered us one.
> *--> Ils nous en ont proposé un plusieurs fois, à plusieurs reprises.*
> 
> --> Again, they offered us one.
> --> They offered us one (yet) again.
> *--> (De nouveau,) ils nous en ont (encore) proposé un.*
> 
> --> They kept offering us one. (*)
> *---> Ils continuaient à nous en proposer.*
> *--> Ils n'arretaient pas de nous en proposer un, etc*


-->3. ok, mais l'option "ils nous en ont encore proposé un" pourrait-elle être un peu ambiguë (rappelant la situation 1 )?



> *4.* Lors de plusieurs rencontres différentes ils t'ont proposé/offert une pâtisserie
> --> They always offered us one.  (*) ... ~every time you saw them
> *---> Ils nous en offraient toujours une.*
> --> They kept offering us one. (*) ... The offer was repeated several times over an undefined period, but now they have stopped offering.
> --> *Ils nous en proposaient une... *sous entendu : pendant une certaine période indéfinie, mais ils ne le font plus.  La phrase semble incomplète, on s'attend à une explication e.g., "... jusqu'à ce que nous leur ayons expliqué que nous ne pourrions malheureusement jamais accepter une pâtisserie pour le petit parce qu'il était allergique au gluten".


Does this all make sense?


----------



## itka

Merci beaucoup pour ces explications, jann ! 
Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que j'ai tout compris... Il faut que j'y réfléchisse encore, mais ça éclaire bien déjà !

Quelque chose me laisse perplexe...
Dans cette phrase : _They kept offering us one. _Qu'est-ce qui implique qu'ils ne le font plus ?Cette notion me reste incompréhensible_._ Est-ce l'emploi du preterit ?Comment dirais-tu_ "ils nous en proposaient une"..._(et ils continuent à le faire) ?

Et pour répondre à ta question : non, ces deux phrases n'ont pas du tout le même sens. Il n'y a pas d'ambiguité.
* Ils nous en ont offert encore un.*---> un de plus
*ils nous en ont encore offert un*.---> offert "encore une fois"


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Dans cette phrase : _They kept offering us one. _Qu'est-ce qui implique qu'ils ne le font plus ?Cette notion me reste incompréhensible_._ Est-ce l'emploi du preterit ?


 Oui, absolument ! Le prétérit marque en effet une séparation d'avec le présent. En français, on emploierait l'imparfait :

_Ils n'arrêtaient pas de nous en proposer une._


----------



## jann

itka said:


> Et pour répondre à ta question : non, ces deux phrases n'ont pas du tout le même sens. Il n'y a pas d'ambiguité.
> * Ils nous en ont offert encore un.*---> un de plus
> *ils nous en ont encore offert un*.---> offert "encore une fois"


Perfect.  I just wanted it to be quite clear, because this seemed a potential point of confusion. 

Sinon...
_To keep + V-ing_ = persister à + infinitif.  Cela me semble un quasi-auxiliaire (e.g. _was keeping offering _est impossible).  J'ai du mal à appeler _kept offering_ le preterit du verbe _to keep_ ; sur le plan grammatical, ça ressemble plus au past continuous du verbe _to offer_ (bien que le vrai past continuous soit _was/were offering_). J'avoue que je n'y a jamais trop réfléchi ! 

Alors pourquoi est-ce que j'ai dit qu' "ils ne le font plus" ? Simplement parce que c'est moi qui ai inventé ces situations, et écrit les phrases qui iraient avec. J'ai donc décidé qu'ils ne le feraient plus, et je me suis demandé ensuite quel temps j'emploierais pour faire comprendre cela.  Je me suis tenue aux situations dans lesquelles ils ne le font plus pour simplifier.  S'ils ne le font plus, on va traduire un passé anglais par un passé français (soit l'imparfait, soit le passé composé), car ces temps conviennent justement quand ils ne continuent plus à le faire.  (En français, il faudrait ajouter qu'ils continuent au présent si on veut parler du présent : un imparfait seul ne suffit pas pour faire comprendre que l'action continue au présent.)

Alors que dirait-on en anglais pour parler d'une situation dans laquelle non seulement ils continuaient mais aussi ils continuent ? C'est simple ! On emploierait un temps à l'aspect perfectif. 

e.g. Tu parles du cake aux fruits de tes beaux-parents, que tu n'aimes pas trop. Prends note de l'emploi du présent en français : 

"C'est une petite blague familiale.  Elle m'en offre un chaque année à Noël depuis 25 ans... alors que tout le monde sait que j'en ai horreur.  Même si ma belle-mère me le donne à moi en cadeau, c'est plutôt pour mon mari, qui l'apprécie vraiment."

_It's a family joke.  She has been giving (she has given) me one every year at Christmas for 25yrs...  though everyone knows I hate the stuff.  Even though my mother-in-law gives it to me, it's really for my husband, who actually likes it._


----------



## itka

Merci jann. C'est parfait, comme toujours !
Cette notion de "l'action continue"/"l'action s'arrête" est très difficile pour moi... car en fait, il n'y a rien en français qui implique une continuation ou un arrêt.


> S'ils ne le font plus, on va traduire un passé anglais par un passé français (soit l'imparfait, soit le passé composé), car ces temps conviennent justement quand ils ne continuent plus à le faire.


 C'est ça : ils conviennent, mais n'impliquent pas !

Mais je crois que j'ai compris. Il ne me reste plus qu'à m'en souvenir au moment où j'en aurai besoin !


----------

